# Carb conversion



## NewfieVWFOX (Jul 4, 2003)

Hey there.
If I wanted to convert my car to carbs what would I have to look for in the specs of the carb? I mean how how owuld I know if they would flow enough or not?
Would something like these suzuki motorbike carbs work?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

I've heard of people using bike throttle bodies, but the most popular way to get performance carbs is to use a set of Weber duel 40s or 44s. I have a friend who cheaply carbed her 8v gti engine who i could ask what she used - her carb was a single body which i suspect might be sourced from an older euro vw.. EDIT: I know the some of older style cabriolets came with carbs on an 8v.








(DCOEs).
_Modified by the brit at 5:01 AM 9-14-2003_


_Modified by the brit at 5:04 AM 9-14-2003_


----------



## NewfieVWFOX (Jul 4, 2003)

That looks awesome. I dont know if it would gain me anythign in the way of hp but It would get rid of my fuel pumps, fuel dist, and alot of sensors and things wouldnt it? That would make alot of room under the hood. You can turbo carbs can't you?


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (NewfieVWFOX)*

yea does anyone have the hp specs on a carbed 8v ?


----------



## NewfieVWFOX (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (the brit)*

How about these?


----------



## NewfieVWFOX (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (NewfieVWFOX)*

Try this:








Also would this work?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (NewfieVWFOX)*

Okay, i've read in the 8v carbs a little more. It's around $100 for a complete setup for the 8v using the stock setup. It gets rid of your FI completly, you still need sensors that go to guages obviously. You need to block off a part of your fuel line i believe. It's been done alot so it's an easy move. You'll need :
the carb, 
intake manifold, 
fuel pressure regulator, 
low pressure universal electric fuel pump (or pump from a carb car).
some fuel line, fasteners etc.
You can use the stock pump but you need to use a bypass style pressure regulator like this one bypass style pressure regulator like this one that returns excess fuel back to the fuel tank (this is quoted from somewhere else because i'm lazy).
here's someone selling a rabbit carb on vortex : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1005452 
Results seem varying - if your FI is crappy it's alot cheaper to goto stock, or stock replacement carbs - the whole setup costs less than some sensors alone... Carbs don't like the warm hot humid air - but on a cool morning are awesome. They sound nice (awesome if big enough), they can be tuned by a relative novice by swapping jets - but this is an equal downside.. they can't adapt to changes themselves like FI can. If you put a turbo on, you'll have to rejet. Big airfilter ? Rejet ! On my ford i only changed the jets once when i put a K&N on it, the rest of the time it didn't run dangerously lean so i left it... On a fairly stock setup you should be fine.
There was a stock size of carb maybe a 30/34 ? There was also a weber etc replacement that was bigger and will give a performance increase over the stock one. I'd go for this one, as it's the same price second hand. Also, a carb rebuild kit for one of these runs for about $20 - $40, which i would do straight away - there's a reasonable amount of small moving parts that like to stick and make everything run bad, so blow the 20 bucks and save some headaches..! Using the stock carb will most likely not increase performance.. my guess is VW went to FI for a few reasons including emissions laws, costs, ease of testing etc - the FI systems were obviously not designed for balls out performance, but they do keep things running smoothly.. 
For racing or a super good looking engine look for dual webers or equiv. They run around $300 - $900 a pair, plus the rebuild kit. You can pick them up cheaper from the Air-cooled guys sometimes as they're not 'exotic' to them as they are to us watercooled peeps, haha. They look amazing, sound fantastic, and if you go turbo, can lead to POWER http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did i mention they look good ?








_Belongs to PA16v _ 










_Modified by the brit at 7:34 AM 9-14-2003_


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (the brit)*



























































fyi : This guys selling the above carbs and head i think.. his vortex name is gearhead455. Need a different manifold as that one got drilled for the nawse


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (the brit)*

that motor excites me.


----------



## NewfieVWFOX (Jul 4, 2003)

It makes me moist. lmao


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (NewfieVWFOX)*

ewwww


----------



## Evilclown (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: (the brit)*

Meh, I've never been a big fan of carb conversions, they're too ineffiecient and high-maintenance, and only really useful if they're running on alcohol. It's like turning your car into a woman.


----------



## NewfieVWFOX (Jul 4, 2003)

I thought it would be a lot less maintenance. I mean you get rid of alot of things. Intake manifold, injectors, fuel dist., all thoses lines. You don't even need oxygen sensor, coolant temp sensor, thermal time sensor. I dont think so anyway. PLus I read that it give you more horsepower and it just plain looks alot better.


----------



## Evilclown (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: (NewfieVWFOX)*

If they're done right, yeah, you'll get a bit more power. Carbs can be problematic, though, since you have to worry about synchronizing them(assuming you're using dual carbs), jetting them correctly, setting the floats, making sure the mixture is somewhat close, running vacuum lines everywhere, etc. It's not a "set it and forget it" proposition. But, everything's a trade-off. If you're willing to do the upkeep, more power to ya.


----------



## slyfox89 (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Carb conversion (NewfieVWFOX)*

If carbs didn't suck they would still be using them today!!!!


----------



## tscot (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Carb conversion (slyfox89)*

Yeah, IMHO Evilclown and slyfox89 are oh so right. Carbs have a way harder time metering fuel throughout the engine's rev range and are much more tempermental. They sure as Hell sound good on song but I'd rather rely on F.I. 
BTW, I sure hope the 16V Scirocco pictured above kept the knock-sensor ignition! Burned pistons in that nice-looking set-up would really bite. And you know that 16V wound up and on the cams would sound nice...probably would sound Italian!


----------



## MYFoxIZhot93 (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (the brit)*

so where are you suggesting i should buy this setup?? jy or new parts or a site you know?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

you will probably spend more time adjusting your carbs everyday than you will driving the car. Turboing carbs is alot different from turboing FI. Carbs have a real hard time meeting the fuel requirements needed for turbo.


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Just run ITBs. You'll get the best of both worlds. End of story. I win. hahahaha. I can even lock this so I get the last word.


----------



## MYFoxIZhot93 (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

yea i understand they are a pain, but i am having one hell of a time figuring out my digifant fuel problem and no one seems to be able to help me sooo... i figured if i could get most of the parts for this setup at the jy and rebuild the parts, i could do it a little easier then tearing apart my efi. Plus, i like being different and carbs are slightly different. So what cars would be a good one to take a carb setup from??


----------



## Chaoz BR (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Carb conversion (NewfieVWFOX)*

Hi ... It's easy here in Brazil ... ALL voyage (Fox), Parati (Fox wagon), Saveiro (pick up) and Gol (hatch) uses carburator ... just Gol GTi used eletronic Injection ... (1984-1995) 
In USA look for SPA Turbo (Fron Brazil) ... they will help you ...
Use 2 Webber 40 or 44 ... Or the Brazilian Solex Brosol 3E. Import from Brazil or ask for SPA Turbo like I said.


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Carb conversion (Chaoz BR)*

where can I get the SPA turbo fone #???????Are they here in USA or in Brazil????


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

http://www.spaturbo.com.br


_Modified by Fox-N-It at 3:41 PM 9-27-2005_


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Zyzzyan)*

click on the button that says "english version". ......


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Zyzzyan)*

Ok kid..................It's all translated............Just go there and you'll see a England flag,click there and you'll be able to understand.Ehhhhh maybe not,but you can ask Mom and she'll help you.
They do ship overseas.......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Ph8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ph8* »_click on the button that says "english version". ......

You got to be clear to him.He's very slow!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaoz BR (Sep 27, 2005)

I'll soon bring someone from SPA to answer all of your questions ... Wait a feel days ...
Bye.


----------



## indadub (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (the brit)*

i was curious, where would the intake manifold be sourced from, and would this fit a stock 1.8 from a 91 fox. I appreciate any help you can provide


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (HiJinx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HiJinx* »_ I can even lock this so I get the last word. 

Man, that must have been interesting.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*

Whoa. I hope you brought your canary!
Congratulations to Jamie for having the one image on this thread that actually works.


----------



## jettaiv4suprchrgII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

bump for reference


----------



## oldjeffey (Apr 26, 2006)

still havent said were to find a carbed intake


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (oldjeffey)*

Ebay...........
I got mine over there........
I saw a carb with mani for 75 bucks........
Not sure where.
Look at the Carb/itb forum in here.
Opssssssssss.................my bad.250 bucks for the kit.
75 is just the mani for a weber.


_Modified by Bergenor at 8:16 PM 6-9-2006_


----------



## Beetleguru (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (Zyzzyan Version 2)*









Not sure if it will clear in a FOx but here;'s a single weber two barrel carb (40 IDF) on an old Rabbit of mine. It was a 1.8 Jetta engine. Totally stock except for the carb and exhaust. This thing FLEW! I had the speedo pegged at 120 mph with plenty of pedal to go!


----------



## fugazi885 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (Beetleguru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beetleguru* »_








Not sure if it will clear in a FOx but here;'s a single weber two barrel carb (40 IDF) on an old Rabbit of mine. It was a 1.8 Jetta engine. Totally stock except for the carb and exhaust. This thing FLEW! I had the speedo pegged at 120 mph with plenty of pedal to go!

Weren't webber and dellorto carbs compatable as far as manifolds go? I got a sweet 40 dell that's setup for a turbo application, had it on an old bug of mine on a 1955cc engine... that thing was soooo fast


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

Beetleguru said:


> Not sure if it will clear in a FOx but here;'s a single weber two barrel carb (40 IDF) on an old Rabbit of mine. It was a 1.8 Jetta engine. Totally stock except for the carb and exhaust. This thing FLEW! I had the speedo pegged at 120 mph with plenty of pedal to go!


 I'm a big fan of the fuel line running an inch from the uncovered timing belt and sprocket. :thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Carbs really? Do you want some drum brakes and a set of bias ply tires too? I get the whole period correct mid 80's mods but why use a part that was old and outdated when this car was new?


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

i wanna know why we bumped a really really really old thread for that


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

cfvwtuner said:


> i wanna know why we bumped a really really really old thread for that


 Safety first!


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Banned wagon said:


> Carbs really? Do you want some drum brakes and a set of bias ply tires too? I get the whole period correct mid 80's mods but why use a part that was old and outdated when this car was new?


 Normally with you on most things, but hope you are joking.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes I will give you that carbs are a quick and easy way to make more power over a poorly tuned and misunderstood stock FI system. they will never be smog leagle or usable on the road in any civilized part of the country


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Banned wagon said:


> Yes I will give you that carbs are a quick and easy way to make more power over a poorly tuned and misunderstood stock FI system. they will never be smog leagle or usable on the road in any civilized part of the country


 

You will 100% make more power over any stock 80's FI system with a nicely tuned Dual setup. 

Here in MA we pass as long as it doesn't smoke. I used to live in LA, I would hardly consider it civilized  

Sorry, I just love the sound.


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

Carbs will make more power and if you go the 2bbl or small 4 bbl route should be easy. The legal part all depends on where you live. In general most places dont wont you going backward on technology. The power is there and they do sound good. On the flip side of the coin, carbs can be a pain in the butt to sycronize and get running right. Your mileage will decrease and you do a lot more adjusting when the weather changes. All in all, I would get my FI running right with 4 dollar gas fast approaching.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

this is way a lot of the tredsters love carbs


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

I like carbs:










Dual Solex C-40 running gasoline. It's a 1.9 engine, with 84 mm pistons and 149 mm rods.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Difus said:


>


This car has power steering? Reservoir just in front of the carbs?

Greg W.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

90quattrocoupe said:


> This car has power steering? Reservoir just in front of the carbs?
> 
> Greg W.


That is something I will be working on once my Fox gets torn down. Got an Audi 4000 rack, pump, lines, reservoir and steering column


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Jess, 
There are a couple of guys with drag racing Audi Coupes, who have put Fox racks in their cars. So I don't think you would have to replace the steering column. Don't know for sure.

There is not much space in a Fox, so that one in that Fox, with the reservoir on top of the pump is a great idea. Harks back to the 50s and early sixties, when cars used that same system. That is why I recognized it.

Greg W.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Total threadjack :laugh: ...but anyways, yea I was unsure whether the column was needed or not. Being that I had money back then I just grabbed it for insurance. I was thinking about mounting the pump where the AC compressor goes and putting the reservoir where the battery tray is. Still up in the air though


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

> This car has power steering? Reservoir just in front of the carbs?
> 
> Greg W.


Yes, the stock - and stupid - brazilian unit. Pump and reservoir are mounted together, on the engine, what makes that reservoir cap never works and a lot of steering fluid wanna be friend of other parts of the engine bay.
And the front Solex needed a little work to fit behind the reservoir.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

My recipe for PS is the quick rack from 034 and an electric PS Pump from an MR2.

I like my carbs in pasta.


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone that has run a single downdraft progressive carb know a good baseline set of jets to use for a 32/36 DGEV on a stock 1.8L 8v?


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

the brit said:


> I've heard of people using bike throttle bodies, but the most popular way to get performance carbs is to use a set of Weber duel 40s or 44s. I have a friend who cheaply carbed her 8v gti engine who i could ask what she used - her carb was a single body which i suspect might be sourced from an older euro vw.. EDIT: I know the some of older style cabriolets came with carbs on an 8v.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!:heart:


----------



## wrmoran (Feb 8, 2013)

*I agree.*

It is awesome. I especially like the bike carb racks of four. People catch a good bit of flack on here about carbs, and needlessly bumping old threads , but I don't get it. I am an aircraft mechanic, and 9 out of 10 of the piston driven planes I work on are carburated. The ones that are injected are mechanical. The pilot has a fuel flow and manifold pressure gauges and meters the system himself through a mixture, throttle, and prop pitch controls. Super simple. The reat have carbs for a reason. The carbs are archaic, big, simple, inefficient, and INCREDIBLY reliable. I have never dealt with a "finicky" carb to date. They are just dirty that's all. So if you could care less about Spotted Owls and the ozone layer then go for it. I took the time to learn my CIS-E system and I'll say that it is great. I like it for the same reason that I like carbs. It is simple, and relatively reliable. But I will say that IMHO, carbs are far more simple, and far more reliable. You just need to be able to tune by sight, smell, sound, and feel. You can't set them up the way a book says and expect them to zip you on down the bricks flawlessly. You have to be your own ECU. Very down and dirty, and very fun for the tinkerer. I think it helps to think about a carb as a FI setup. The injector is just in the throttle body. It is just a slightly different way to deliver fuel and air. For anyone thinking about it I say go for it. Don't do it because you can't figure out your FI. Educate yourself prior to fully considering the swap. Better than FI? No. As good if you don't care about economy? Sure. Competitive when it comes to forced induction? Modern FI hands down. Sound? We all know the answer there. Carbs sound like a gorilla getting attacked by a swarm of bees on crystal methamphetamine. Love it. Carbs are for the nostalgiac at heart. I saw a question posted somewhere about a carb swap and someone replied, "why don't you get a set of bias plies?" Now come on. Be open minded.


----------



## puchfinnland (Feb 16, 2013)

in the early 90's when i wrenched for I living, I even got the honor to go to Chicago to train at BOSCH for a week.

I learned so much about different FI systems
with C-jet I think it was #17 pin to get the lamda/dwell out of,
CIS I I believe was voltage and L jet had to come off of the OX sensor.
LH I dont rember.

It was cool- bmw's 320's never used the #17 feature but we spinal tapped them.

I also had a 1964 chevy Nova w/ 250 single barrel, and was getting barely 20-21mpg on the highway
my autocross buddy told me to find and place a weber 38 progressive 2 barrel.








I bought a book on tuning carbs, the adaptor manifold came from
http://www.cliffordperformance.net/

it was not easy but I learned alot!
eventually I learned about baketite insulators and heat shields as the carb was overheating,

end result was more power, and almost 24mpg.
As I worked on bmw's and if I was to keep the car, I seriously considered dropping in a BMW 3.5 six with FI- 
fuel economy on all vehicles is always going up, and the amount of power from a standard engine is also
Love FI, and dont really like carbs anymore- but I do understand them.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Carb conversion....*

Well I know either you love them or hate them. I converted my 1990 Fox to a Weber 32-36 DFEV down draft carb (The carb is stock, I have not altered the Jets.) on a Redline Intake Manifold. I love my carb but I'm also running a TT 8V Hydraulic Lifter Camshaft (268 - Street/Sport), TT Light-weight Aluminum Adjustable Camshaft Sprocket 8v Blue, with an Audi 80 dual port exhaust manifold an a custom made short header and TT 2" Mandrel bent Aluminized tubing cat back exhaust system. Walker Dynomax Muffler and 12" tt Resonator. A Flowmaster High Flow 2" Catalytic Converter. A Techtonics heavy duty front motor mount for Mk1 chassis and VW Fox, Shore Hardness of 65 (Stock is Shore 45). The Fox runs great, I can spin the wheels in 1st, and bark the wheels in 2nd and 3rd. My only complaint would be the Redline base fuel pump (P/N: 99009.131) was not able to keep up with my fuel needs. 3 - 3.5 psi is recommended for this carb, but with a wilder cam, header, and free flow exhaust I'm having to run 5 psi. I using a electric fuel pump from a Chevy S10 that had TBI, it works perfect for my engines needs. With all this said, the Fox is a lot more fun to drive and has a nice exhaust note to boot.


----------

